# Panama Papers



## ZmanTX (Apr 4, 2016)

It will be interesting to see the fall out from this leak. Waiting for the American names to be released.... 

Worldwide, jaws drop to 'Panama Papers' leak

ZM


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 4, 2016)

Not every person named will know what they were doing and just because someone has an offshore account doesn't make it illegal.  You can setup estate tax accounts as well as many other reasons to have an offshore account with it being legal.  A lot of people trust financial advisers to take care of them, sometimes they are good, sometimes not.  They can fool a lot of people if the word of mouth game starts going.  

I will wait to see HSBC primarily get hammered for this (guess).  My guess is that they will be the main culprit for setting up accounts which will be found as not having legal grounds.  UBS/CSFB do this a lot I will be interested in their clientele as well.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 4, 2016)

Panama's always been a major trans-shipment point for US-bound drugs, illegal immigrants, a money-laundering center for narc revenue. And every other kind of revenue. Everybody has spies in Panama, especially the PRC. Want to plot a revolution? Go to Panama. Colon is a free-trade zone. Panama City has all the luxury and decadence any fatcat, drug dealer, or crooked politician could want. None of this is really surprising, much of it has been there to see open-source over the years, if you cared to delve into it.

The Chinese company, Hutchinson-Wampoa, owns the former Rodman Naval Station and many of the docks at both ends of the Canal, and all Chinese companies come equipped with healthy doses of government supervision and control. The Russian mafia and Chinese Triads are there. It's one of the most important strategic points in the world, for anybody moving anything, legal or otherwise.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 4, 2016)

A Reddit on the Panama Papers and what you should know.
What you should know about the Panama Papers. An attempt at a brief introduction. • /r/PanamaPapers


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2016)

Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 4, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Is anyone surprised?



No. 
BTW, the US presence still exists, most notably in the drug interdiction effort, and in other areas of agreement, but IMV we should never have given up our stake in the PCZ...and we should still have Ft Sherman.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 4, 2016)

Reading the story about how it was released was pretty interesting


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Is anyone surprised?


Just wake me when a Clinton falls out.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

The gist of all this is that everything going on in Panama--drug and human trafficking, gun running, tax shelters, off-shore accounts, financing of revolutionary groups, stock market deals, bribery, real estate, sex slavery, politics, MS-13, the Cartels, espionage, protection, extortion, supposedly legitimate interests, rail and shipping routes--everything is inextricably interconnected, strip away all the veneers and whether or not they realize it, everybody's in the same bed, everybody's trying move, hide or launder money.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2016)

Let the bodies hit the floor....

Iceland Prime Minister resigns amid Panama Papers fallout - CNN.com



> Reykjavik, Iceland (CNN)After widespread calls for his resignation, Icelandic Prime Minister Sigmundur David Gunnlaugsson stepped down Tuesday -- an apparent casualty of the Panama Papers leaks.
> 
> Sigurdur Ingi Johannsson, the deputy chair of Gunnlaugsson's Progressive Party, announced the Prime Minister's resignation Tuesday on national public broadcaster RUV


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 5, 2016)

Just wait for it - if [insert public figure X here] isn't named, it's part of a vast [political party] conspiracy...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Let the bodies hit the floor....
> 
> Iceland Prime Minister resigns amid Panama Papers fallout - CNN.com


China is the country I want to watch, some senior Leaders were named and the internet censors are frantically scrubbing the story.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The gist of all this is that everything going on in Panama--drug and human trafficking, gun running, tax shelters, off-shore accounts, financing of revolutionary groups, stock market deals, bribery, real estate, sex slavery, politics, MS-13, the Cartels, espionage, protection, extortion, supposedly legitimate interests, rail and shipping routes--everything is inextricably interconnected, strip away all the veneers and whether or not they realize it, everybody's in the same bed, everybody's trying move, hide or launder money.



The gist of all this is that everything going on *all around us*--drug and human trafficking, gun running, tax shelters, off-shore accounts, financing of revolutionary groups, stock market deals, bribery, real estate, sex slavery, politics, MS-13, the Cartels, espionage, protection, extortion, supposedly legitimate interests, rail and shipping routes--everything is inextricably interconnected, strip away all the veneers and whether or not they realize it, everybody's in the same bed, everybody's trying move, hide or launder money.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> COSCO has expanded into suspected participation in smuggling weapons drugs and illegal aliens. Both these companies help fund the People's Liberation Army...and there are rumors the PLAs intelligence service is doing what it can to assist various participants in the drug assault on the US.



That may be true, but I prefer their deals over the other place. The deli is most assuredly better though parking at the one near my house is a little tight. Best to go on a weekday if you can.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The deli is most assuredly better though parking at the one near my house is a little tight. Best to go on a weekday if you can.



Truth. That way the pizzas and chicken bakes sit a bit longer under the lamp and get crispier. Better that way.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2016)

The bodies keep hitting the floor.

Panama Papers: Transparency International Chile Head Resigns


----------



## Dame (Apr 7, 2016)

Ohboyohboyohboy! Harry Reid's pucker factor may have just broken the Oh-Shit-O-Meter. Fingers crossed.


> The corporate records of 1,000-plus Nevada business entities linked to the Panamanian law firm reveal layers of secretive ownership, with few having humans' names behind them, and most tracing back to a tiny number of overseas addresses from Bangkok high rises to post offices on tiny island nations. Only 100 of the Nevada-born corporations have officers with addresses in this country: 90 in Nevada, nine in Florida and one in Delaware.


1,000 secret Nevada firms, and most trace to 2 overseas addresses


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm not worried about my name being leaked.




(You get it??? I don't have millions in a small island's bank, or millions at all.)


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2016)

Etype said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not worried about my name being leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I invested all of mine in the Kabul Bank. I'm feeling pretty good about my decision.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I invested all of mine in the Kabul Bank. I'm feeling pretty good about my decision.



Your lucky, I lost all my savings when ISIL took over the bank in Mosul.....


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I invested all of mine in the Kabul Bank. I'm feeling pretty good about my decision.


I'm still waiting for the value of all my Dinar to shoot up.  Any day now!


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> Let the bodies hit the floor....



Or return to it after somersaulting through the air. Look at that cute little thing, gets mid to high 60's mpg.







Would the cabriolet version have been safer, not to mention more stylish?

Malta car bomb kills Panama Papers journalist

_The journalist who led the Panama Papers investigation into corruption in Malta was killed on Monday in a car bomb near her home.

Daphne Caruana Galizia died on Monday afternoon when her car, a Peugeot 108, was destroyed by a powerful explosive device which blew the vehicle into several pieces and threw the debris into a nearby field._


----------



## Gunz (Oct 16, 2017)

Peugeots are little fart wagons. She should've bought a Citroen.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Peugeots are little fart wagons. She should've bought a Citroen.



Frank Rosenthal/ Ace Rothstein would say to buy a Cadillac.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 17, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Peugeots are little fart wagons.



I bow to your newly developed expertise.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I bow to your newly developed expertise.



I am the Energy Czar of the methane pipeline.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2017)

[Q


----------

